# Eskimo Tent vs Clam 2000



## moke (Feb 25, 2008)

Looking to get a portable shany. I do most of my fishing alone(shock) also on the lake and inland stuff. Im worried about how the Clam sets up with just one person and also pulling it with all the other junk, Or will the tent be best for what i need. 
I have a place at PIB and when I fish there The wind can be bad. I have a homemade heavy shanty on the island with a quad. 
I go off millers when i just go for the day ,thats where i will be using it at mostly. I also have to walk out from the mainland,
tent is 23# and can go in the sled.
Clam is 45# and could be pulling 2 sledds

Thanks for any help.
Moke


----------



## BIGDADDYDB (Jul 1, 2006)

Dude...you need a one man flipover I would go Frabill Commando or Recon DLX These are of high quality, can attest to this because I have a Trekker DLX (2 man) and they tend to run a bit less than the Clams Recon DLX will be $200 or less. The advantage is the integrated sled and when you get to your spot and drill your holes, you are set up and fishing in all of about 10 seconds. Plus with your butt and all your gear in it, it's not going anywhere in the wind. I had a Clam 5600 which is the big brother of the 2000 and realized that those were not the style for me. My 2 man Frabill is 71 lbs with both of the super nice swivel seats. If I am taking it by myself, I take one of the seats out which are at least 10-15 lbs. Flipovers are just soooo much easier!


----------



## BIGDADDYDB (Jul 1, 2006)

http://www.iceshanty.com/ice_fishing/index.php?topic=121972.msg1194301

here is a link that has some good pics of the 2 man


----------



## Eyewall (Feb 14, 2009)

Flip over is the way to go for solo fishing like bigdaddydb says so much more mobile and quick to fish run and gun or all day sits. I have a clam scout that replaced my viking 300


----------



## moke (Feb 25, 2008)

Big daddy, Will i able to pull the shanty myself walking? Looks like a nice set up. Where is the best place to get one?
I live in cleveland.

Thanks for all the help to everyone. keep the coments flying.
i would like to get a 2 man just in case someone wants to come with me. 
Just want to make sure I can pull it if i need to .
do i need to get the runners for it also?

Ice is nice.
Moke


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I was wondering the same thing as moke they say it is like 80lbs and that is empty so would be close to 100 by the time it is loaded where as the clam 2000 is only 45lbs but you lose alot of mobility eskimo makes a really nice two man but it is like 115lbs what do you guys think alot of the time i will be fishing solo or with the wife (dragging solo mostly) i have a quad but don't feel like fooling with it to go fishing. seems like a pain to me what are the pros and cons of the different types of shanties, i will be purchasing one by the end of jan or sooner

also would you guys go with a flasher or portable fish finder might be able to squeeze one in this year i already have an aqua-vu and it's ok but something to tell me the fish are there first before i drag it out would be nice

Ok after looking at both frabills and clams websites I don't see either shaty you are talking about frabill hasd the trekker but not the trekker dlx and clam doesn't list the recon at all, who sells these shelters?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Here's some pics of the 1-main Frabill DLX from 1gmkiller who sent them to me.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

I got a Clam 2000 early last season. I pile my gear (aquavu, chair(s), bucket with poles and tackle, propane lantern, auger) on top and it pulls pretty easy. The flip overs are far easier to set up but the clam sets up in less than 5 minutes...just slide up the two u-shaped side supports til they click in place then install two tent like supports in the top to form an X. It pulls around fairly easy once erected too as long as there isn't a lot of wind but the pull rope will be positioned off center. It will fit in my Civic too if I want to save a few bucks in fuel instead of the truck.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

that was another one of my concerns if it would fit in my car the deminsions are 60x35x8 i htink it will with the seats down will be measuring tonight if it fits i'm pretty sure i'm going with the trekker dlx seems to have good reveiws now if i can find a dealer i'll be in business


----------



## moke (Feb 25, 2008)

Does all the gear fall off the top of the clam? i like the flip up style. who sells them around here? frabill or clams.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Moke, most people out there that fish a 1 man fish a clam fish trap pro..i'd say on any given day I've been out perhaps 50-60% of the shelters are fish traps.. I bought a used one from bassmasterjmb on this site, and it's great. Its lightweight to drag even with all my gear, sets up quick, no complaints. You may want to check those out.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

well after some digging I think they may have quit making the trekker dlx anyone know anything about this? If so what two man flip would everyone suggest? I liked the dlx becasue of the seats and the center console and also it wasn't what every one else had (clam)


----------



## BIGDADDYDB (Jul 1, 2006)

They are not offering it in 2010. I paid only $400 for mine at Gander in Erie last January. That was only $50 more than most places had the Trekker II for and the DLX was leaps and bounds better in the fabric and the seats...probably hurt sales of the other one. I'm 6ft 185 and I pull it without TOOOO much effort...does suck like anything else in deep snow but when I go out I have an auger, a camera, a sonar, a heater, a rod bag, food and bev, buddy's gear, floor mats for feet...it has to weigh 150! and I never not gotten where I wanted to go. In fact, I dragged it loaded but with only 1 seat up onto Medina Reservoir last year by myself!

If you search the net or call Frabill directly, you might be able to find one.

As far as flasher vs. fishfinder....I've only had portable sonars but fished with Vex's and at least to me, the sonar is easier to use and is more versatile if you have a kayak or other boat for the summer.


----------



## 75slick (Feb 8, 2007)

Nature vision is making a flip over its called a pak shack they are about a third the price (400) doesnt have a sled but comes with a shoulder bag and a built in seat if interested you can P.M me


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Like others have said , get a 1 man flipover type. The portable pop ups work but they are a pain to set up in the wind and if you want to move from one place to another its a lot of unnecesary hassle if its only you fishing. Im no expert on shantys but I have a pop up and wish I had the other for the reasons mentioned.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

I should also add another drawback with the clam 2000. It folds up flat, probabably about 6" thick which is nice for packing in a car or storage but you have to strap your gear to it strategically or it will fall off. Also, it comes with metal hooks with loops to rope or bungee stuff too but they have to be removed before erection and are easily lost. 

I do like the carpeted floor in my clam though. Beats sitting with your feet on the ice and stays pretty warm with the propane lantern.


----------



## moke (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks for all the info. I am getting a flip over for sure. Just dont know what one yet.

be safe 

Moke


----------

